# Proud dad!!!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Well after weeks of practicing my son got his first deer. Can't be prouder of him!!!

Caldwell Deadshot Field Pod was well worth it!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats son and dad! My daughter keeps thinking about hunting and I hope she decides to and fingers crossed will have the same big smile on her face as your son does!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, congrats to you both


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats to you and your boy!! I can't wait till I can get my boy out with me!!!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats man, that is awesome and the smile says it all. something the both of you will never forget.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude that is AWESOME!!!! Such a feeling words cant even describe and you don't know what your missing til you have your own kids to experience it with! Proud dad and hats off too you for raising your son right!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations to both!!! That is definitely the face of a boy hooked on the outdoors


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! I definitely will never forget that hunt!!!

That's what it's all about!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

WTG! No better feeling! That Field Pod is awesome in a blind or in the open!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sweet, but did he gut it??


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> sweet, but did he gut it??





ezbite said:


> sweet, but did he gut it??


No I gutted it because it was 74 degrees and wanted to get her iced down as soon as possible.

But the next one he will be helping!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to dad and young warrior. 
Will be some fine eating. Enjoy!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome! My boy got his first last season, I remember how pumped I was lol. Nice job and kudos to you for taking him.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's awesome. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Awesome! Love the pic...always good to see a happy young hunter!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great hunt! Life don't get no better than that!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you for continuing the the "American Tradition" ! I'm sure your son will never forget it! Even decades down the road. Congratulations to your son on a wonderful harvest! Truly a proud moment captured!


----------

